# Introducing Ruby



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Besides having an undieing love for my budgies, my heart also belongs to my other feathered friends which I'll be introducing over the next few days. Tonight I'd like you all to meet my Congo Grey Ruby. I've had her for about 6yrs now, I got her when she was 14mos old as a second hand bird. When I got her she didn't talk but she made the most annoying call of a cockatiel except LOUD I mean real loud. Luckily we were able to totally ignore the behavior and within a few weeks that behavior no longer existed(thankfully)

Grey's are the comedians of my house, they just crack me up. Nothing gets by a Greys they see & hear everything. Their like a big sponge absorbing it all much like a child. People wonder how we live with the noise, but compared to other parrots their really not that loud and we're so use to it we don't really notice. Actually honestly my house wouldn't feel like home w/o their talking & crazy household sound effects.

T


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to meet your Ruby, she does appear to be very curious indeed!
I will be waiting for more pics of all your other birdies.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ruby sounds like a character, lol.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a nice looking bird...thx for sharing...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

She is beautiful  congrats.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tina,

Ruby is beautiful -- thank you so much for sharing her pictures with us. *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

RUBY WANTS A CRACKER! 

I'm sure she's quite a handful, Tina. I'm also a big fan of African Greys. The bird store where I use to work sell them as handfed babies and they are the best talkers, and their speech sound more people-like than other parrots. From my experience, they're also much less noisy than cockatoos and macaws.

I envy you so much


----------



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Ruby is just gorgeous  Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Your Ruby is stunning - and wayyyyyy bigger than my Ruby! (Mine is a Bourke's Parakeet, so she's tiny!).

If I ever get a bigger parrot, it would be an African Grey. For now though, my little buddy Mista would be so upset!

I'm like you in the "what noise"? aspect of having birds!


----------

